# Sticky  US Sources for Watch Parts, Cases, Bands/Straps, Etc,



## Samantha

This sticky is only for posting information regarding US made sources for cases, case parts, bands/straps, movement parts, etc. All other posts will be removed. Please include parts sourced and contact information for the vendor. 
Samantha


----------



## Somewhere else

Acon Watch Crown Co.

Acon Watch Crown, headed by Arnold Cohen, manufactures watch crowns and watch buckles in New Jersey. I buy a lot of my watch buckles and crowns from him.
He may manufacture other watch related items. He also carries assortments of other watch parts.


----------



## Somewhere else

Carl Stevens said:


> Somewhere else said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acon Watch Crown Co.
> 
> Acon Watch Crown, headed by Arnold Cohen, manufactures watch crowns and watch buckles in New Jersey. I buy a lot of my watch buckles and crowns from him.
> He may manufacture other watch related items. He also carries assortments of other watch parts.
> The William S McCaw Company,
> William S. McCaw is one of the world's leading suppliers of quality watch materials, tools, supplies and equipment to the watchmaking and jewelry industries.
> 
> 
> 
> The William S. McCaw Company does not _MAKE_ anything they sell. Acon Watch Crown is a _MANUFACTURER_, that is they manufacture watch crowns and watch band buckles and may manufacture other parts for watches, as well as selling some watch supplies. But they are primarily known as a manufacturer of watch crowns.
> 
> Almost every major city in the USA has a parts supply house like McCaw. some have more than one. But I think the purpose of these stickies might be to list actual manufacturers of watch parts, not just vendors.At least that's how I interpret it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Somewhere else

Which brings me to Lititz Precision. This American Company located in Pennsylvania, manufactures a complete line of watch cleaning machinery, pressure testers and also condensation testers, as well as watch case interior moisture testers.

Lititz Precision Products | Quality Watch Testing Equipment


----------



## pithy

Somewhere else said:


> . . . But I think the purpose of these stickies might be to list actual manufacturers of watch parts, not just vendors.At least that's how I interpret it.





Samantha said:


> This sticky is only for posting information regarding US sources for cases, case parts, bands/straps, movement parts, etc. . . .


Not for sure if I get the same spin (jist) out of the above. Perhaps the OP can clarify for you.

From the City of Brotherly Love (no, not San Francisco):

Sapphire Windows, Optical Components, & Precision Glass Company for Industrial Markets | Swiss Jewel

jewels and crystals


----------



## Samantha

My original post has been revised to provide clarity regarding US made materials.
Samantha


----------



## Somewhere else

Thank you for the revision, Samantha. I've also used the source for sapphire that Pithy recommends. The owner at the time told me that they were originally Waltham's jewel manufacturing division, but were spun off as an independent company in 1920, as the market for jeweled bearings was growing well beyond the demands of the watch industry. There are several other survivors of American watch companies similar to them including Hamilton Precision metals Overview I've heard that they will supply, on demand, the hairspring material that Hamilton used to use and all other metals. Just come prepared for a minimum order of 5000 meters or more.

While I'm at it, I might add another survivor, the Waltham aircraft Clock corporation, which is still manufacturing 8 day winding precision aircraft clocks in the USA . The also manufacture a complete line of electronic aircraft clocks. walthamclocksHome


----------



## Somewhere else

I originally intend to post sources of American-made watch maker's lathes and collets. Derbyshire lathes are very much still in business. You have to contact them directly and discuss your needs with them, but they manufacture WW collet lathes, as well as high precision small lathes in drilling machines adapted to the demands of the aerospace industry. Like Levin, this is production quality equipment, and far out of the reach of most amateurs. Expect to spend in excess of $100 per collet with either Derbyshire or Levin.

Sherline manufactures an extensive line of lathes, milling machines and drilling machines, as well as a very well thought of series of WW collets. Typically collets from Sherline are in the $ 10+ range. Many clocks have been made on Sherline equipment and not a few watches.

For some reason Derbyshire has three sites:

Derbyshire Precision Lathes Since 1911
F.W. Derbyshire Inc.
Derbyshire Precision Lathes Since 1911

Levin can be found at

AAA- Louis Levin Precision Lathes and Machinery (CNC Machinery and CNC Lathes) for Miniature and Micro-Miniature Parts

I use Sherline collects regular and am very satisfied with them.

Sherline Lathes


----------



## jdrichard

Thanks for the sources

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironmanang

www.esslinger.com


----------



## deckeda

"US sources" reads like "places to buy for US customers," which is probably why Esslinger was offered 3 months ago, above.

Perhaps the original _subject line_ could be changed to "US-made," since that's the stated intention?


----------



## Watchugeek

Nice thread Samantha.

A few months back I bought a vintage Rolex which was in very good condition except for the case back which was buggered up horribly with the knurled edges so chewed up I could not get the back off with even the best of my tools. I finally had to grind slots in the back to be able to use a three cornered case back wrench which did indeed remove the back but of course totally destroyed it in the process. But of course I had a plan.

Vintage Watchmaker LLC
101 No. Colorado Street
POB 3352
Chandler, AZ 85225
(480)292-0515

This gentleman actually manufactured a case back complete with the proper lettering font and reference number and even aged it a bit so that it looked indistinguishable from the way an original vintage case back should look. Needless to say that for under $300 USD I was impressed.

I am unaware if he manufactures other watch case parts but wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## DadLife

I've purchased several straps (21mm and 23mm) from 922Leather; they're nicer than anything I've seen on a watch previously.

Home | 922leather


----------



## hey u vern

I have a Tudor Submariner model 7921 made in the 60’ts. I need a bezel. Where do I look for a replacement


----------



## presente

Car-Ker:

Cas-Ker Watchmaker and Jeweler Supplies | Page 1 of 1

Massive supply of everything you might need, from complete movements to screws.


----------

